# New Archer In need of Advice!



## TekMann (May 20, 2010)

First off: Hello Everyone, My name is Kevin and I am relatively new to Archery. I have shot at an Archery Range 5 or 6 previous times and stopped b/c i felt it was too expensive to rent their equipment and shoot there. I was then considering buying my own bow because I liked the sport and felt like I would be coming back for a while, and it would also lessen the cost. I was looking at the Hoyt Turbohawk because I have heard good things about it. Plus, if I was going to shoot a lot, it seemed to be worth it. What are your opinions guys? Should i just continue to rent their equipment or should i just order the Turbohawk? 

If anyone was curious, I have a 29" draw length and i pull back around 40-45 lbs. Oh and I am mainly using this bow for Target, since I don't Hunt. I am aware that this bow is usually used for hunting.

Sorry for the long problem/introduction, Appreciate the help!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Kevin. Have fun here.


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

If you enjoy shooting it might be a good idea to get your own bow. You will shoot better if you always shoot the same set-up & equipment.
I have not shot the bow you speak of but if you go shoot the bow & like it better than other bows you try out, why not buy it ??:dontknow:
Welcome to A.T.:welcomesign:


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## jumpin jim (Sep 30, 2009)

I shot Hoyt Bows for many years. It sounds like a great Idea. Welcome and keep us posted.


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

You can't go wrong with a Hoyt. Definitely better than renting one to shoot. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT!! Believe half of what you see and none of what you read. LOL

TurboHawk is an excellent bow. You can find many great deals here in the classifieds. Just ask plenty of questions and for plenty of photos if you have any questions.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Kwiskey (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome Aboard! :cheers:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

